# 105k Toyota Auris 1.4 T3 Clean Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....as mentioned in another thread I have been working on and off on this 2007 Toyota Auris 1.4 Vvti in Ixion Blue Metallic. It's done 105,000 miles and in pretty good nick. When I picked it up it had the usual Dust, Dirt and Grime allover and a Damaged Drivers Door Mirror that had the cover missing and the plastic surround damaged. Here are the photos as I got it.......

WP_20150912_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_043 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_050 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150912_051 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Plenty to get on with....will post up some more soon.

Cheers


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sure you're not going to disappoint us, lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.....usual process as mentioned on other threads applied to remove all the grime and then de-tarred/clayed. I ordered a after market replacement door mirror from ebay which needed the Door Card removing to change the mirror multi plug.

DSCN1937 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Once that was sorted I primed and Painted the Door Mirror Cover. Finally Lacquered then mildly polished. Not perfect but I did only use a Rattle Can and I can't say I'm the best painter!

DSCN1935 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1936 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1942 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1943 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick few shots of the Engine Bay Done......

DSCN1938 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1939 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1940 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN1941 by jpappleton, on Flickr

These need a tidy up too......

DSCN1944 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Removed all the Old paint Primed and Repainted with Matt Black......

WP_20150919_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Made a Start on the Wheels - NS Rear first off......

WP_20150919_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

As per previous threads - Disc Hub and Calliper painted and Arch Cleaned and Dressed.......

WP_20150919_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Back again soon.


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, What prep and paint do you use on the hubs please?


----------



## MrAndyT (Feb 21, 2012)

How do you get the door shuts so clean!? Great work as per and an inspiration to me.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job so far


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb mate, what a turnaround on the engine bay


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

acprc said:


> Hi, What prep and paint do you use on the hubs please?


Hi....I usually start off with a good wire brush all over either by hand or on a Drill. Then once cleaned up I apply either Davids Zinc 182 via aerosol or Normal Grey Primer Paint again by aerosol. Rather than masking tape I use old Microfibre towels etc to cover items from over spray. Tofinish I usually then clean any excess paint on the disc face with either thinners or a coarse wire wool.



MrAndyT said:


> How do you get the door shuts so clean!? Great work as per and an inspiration to me.


To clean all the dirt and grime I usually use AS G101 with a variety of brushes to get in the tight areas. Any grease or oily bits I use AS Plus 10 as a de greaser or sometimes AS Tardis. Once rinsed I then Towel Dry and leave to polish when I do the rest of the car.

Hope that helps and thanks for the comments!


----------



## radja (Sep 16, 2015)

congrats until now.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bloody brilliant work as ever Charlie 

I'm looking forward to the updates


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi....back again with updates. Thanks for the comments - much appreciated!
Back to the wheels, next up is the N/S Front......

WP_20150919_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick Shot of the N/S Wheels Done

WP_20150919_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the O/S Rear......

WP_20150919_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Finally onto the O/S Front - sorry if this is boring!

WP_20150919_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Hub covered to protect from crap prior to blasting the Arch Liner.....

WP_20150919_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150919_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That was all for that day - a quick shot as light was fading.

WP_20150919_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Next morning I thought I'd start the interior. As it's not easy to get under the rear seats it was time to get the socket set out. N/S Rear Seat removed......

WP_20150920_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All the debris cleared and a good brush, still left lots of Old Sticky Toffee residue etc......

WP_20150920_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Much better after some AS G101....

WP_20150920_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the other side......

WP_20150920_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same script as the other side......

WP_20150920_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150920_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

A lot better and getting more like it......

WP_20150920_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's all I took photo wise at this stage as I cracked on with the Wet Vac and G101 on the plastics. Will post up the finished article soon.

Cheers for now.


----------



## matt5559 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome work as always! How do you clean the discs and hubs?


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

All your hard work is now paid off, now onto the next:thumb:


----------



## a1topdog (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you replace the wheel nuts?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Your usual standard, excellent, how many more, can you do?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very impressive as usual!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

matt5559 said:


> Awesome work as always! How do you clean the discs and hubs?


Hi.....i have briefly explained a iittle earlier in the thread about this as someone else had asked the same question.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

a1topdog said:


> Did you replace the wheel nuts?


Hi - yes I did. Normally i usually repaint if they are Steel ones but these Chrome Look ones were only £17 a set to replace. Seemed daft not to but them really at that price and look more like the originals.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi......as promised here are the completed shots. There is quite a few as the light wasn't the best and I was trying to get the best I could........

DSCN2127 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2126 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2125 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2124 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2123 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2122 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2120 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2119 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2118 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2117 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2116 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2115 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2113 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2111 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2109 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2108 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2100 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2099 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2098 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2097 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2096 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2093 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2088 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2086 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2085 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2084 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2083 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2081 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2079 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2078 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2077 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2076 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2075 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2074 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2072 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2071 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2070 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2069 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2067 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2066 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2065 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2064 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2063 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2062 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2061 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2060 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2059 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2058 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2056 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2055 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2054 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2053 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2052 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2051 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2050 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2049 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2048 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2047 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2046 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2044 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2043 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2042 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2041 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2040 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2039 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2038 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2037 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2036 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2035 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2034 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2033 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2031 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2030 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2029 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN2121 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking if you got this far!

Cheers for now.


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Great Job buddy whats next??


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic results as always.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Christ that looks mint!

Quality work. Love threads like this


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Staggering work as always - if you bought that car purely on the way it looks you'd be delighted! I assume (from previous write ups) that you only buy ones that are mechanically sound but look a bit of a dog - I still look back at that Clio you did a while ago!


----------



## SeanC2 (Jan 21, 2014)

You should seriously consider creating tutorials, either text or video form. I as well as quite a few others I'm sure would love to learn from you!


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

SeanC2 said:


> You should seriously consider creating tutorials, either text or video form. I as well as quite a few others I'm sure would love to learn from you!


Agree, you would make money on Youtube from them as well.


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Brilliant turn around. The attention to detail makes all the difference. Top stuff.


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome work. :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

siradamrees said:


> Great Job buddy whats next??


Probably this.........

WP_20150928_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150928_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150928_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr



Mother-Goose said:


> Staggering work as always - if you bought that car purely on the way it looks you'd be delighted! I assume (from previous write ups) that you only buy ones that are mechanically sound but look a bit of a dog - I still look back at that Clio you did a while ago!


Thanks for that and yes I always try and get them mechanically sound or sorted prior to me cleaning them.



SeanC2 said:


> You should seriously consider creating tutorials, either text or video form. I as well as quite a few others I'm sure would love to learn from you!


Not sure about that! I love being behind a Camera but not in front of it! My Mrs tells me I'd make a good teacher as I am pretty patient but not sure I'm ready to Youtube yet.

Cheers for all the other comments - hopefully see you on the next one.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing finished work Charlie, top notch as ever


----------



## Napalm100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Amazing work as always okcharlie.

Out of interest where do you normally pick your cars up from? Car auctions, garage trade-ins or just general classified ads?

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Napalm100 said:


> Amazing work as always okcharlie.
> 
> Out of interest where do you normally pick your cars up from? Car auctions, garage trade-ins or just general classified ads?
> 
> Cheers


Hi thanks for the comment. Never bother with Car Auctions to be honest unless the vehicle is fairly new. Most I get are Part Exchanges from a network of people I have built up over the last 25 years or a Part Exchange I have taken.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's really a fantastic job on that Toyota, really enjoyed looking and reading. How many days or hours did it take you to complete?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's really a fantastic job on that Toyota, really enjoyed looking and reading. How many days or hours did it take you to complete?


hi - thanks for that. Unfortunately It's really hard to say as I don't ever really get a full day on a car due to other things or family commitments so I tend to grab a few hours here and there when available. Probably a good couple of days but I never rush anyway.


----------

